# Hitachi 50UX23k turns off randomly



## nsloan23 (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a Hitachi 50UX23K projection tv that works fine most of the time, but on occassion (sometimes multiple times in a row) will randomly turn itself off. The other day it was turning itself off in the morning so i just turned off the tv and didnt use it. Then my roommate tried it around 2:30 pm and it would only stay on for about 30 seconds. Then i came home turned it on at about 3:00 and it turned off after 20 seconds. THen i tried again right after and it stayed on and worked perfectly the rest of the night. It was on for about 3 or 4 hours then manually turned off and then turned back on again around 11:00 pm. Any ideas?

_I forgot to mention that i had to replace the power chord becuase it was cut off._


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

First things first, why was the cord (chord is a musical term) cut off?
I ask as this is often done with disposed items that are considered unsafe.


----------



## nsloan23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I dont really know why it was cut off. Everything seems to be safe on it . I'm not completely sure but nothing has happened yet.


----------



## Softies (Sep 28, 2008)

Could be a cracked internal board, a bad heat sensor, or weak capacitor in the power supply. In any case I would take it to a repair shop.


----------



## nsloan23 (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the info


----------

